# Mcs



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

anybody notice a drop in volume for inspections with this company we were doing 4000 inspections a month with them until last month we dropped about 50% just wondering if its me or everyone


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow so what is an inspection paying now?


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

can a mod Mod this troll, he just open a new thread about the Big Guys list


----------



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

Ipaybytheweight said:


> can a mod Mod this troll, he just open a new thread about the Big Guys list


 are you calling me a troll?


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

The guy with 12 posts is calling the guy with 12 posts a troll.


----------



## mcpepper (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm interested in this as well. I'm a preservation contractor with MCS in TN and just received the following notice:

It has been brought to my attention that the volume in TN has decreased that we have to end the relationship with some vendors due to the volume. You have been placed on system hold to be able to finish up your queue. You will not be receiving new orders at this time.

I do apologize and I wish I had better news. 
Thank you and have a nice day.

Anybody out there experiencing the same thing? 
We did $160k with them last year, no chargebacks, 3 minor disputes, and were on track for a better grossing year thsi year. 
Our ratings are always above 90%.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

MCS is in the hole for about 400 million dollars and don’t see them staying around. Drive by Inspections are only paying $3.00, then factor your expenses in for the month. The days of the order mills or MOM’s are over and dying off.


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

im of the old guard fellows. I was doing preservation before these damn order mills working directly with the realtors. Inspectorgadget is correct, order mills are about to go under I HOPE. Working with realtors is the best. Good money, no chargebacks.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Serious financial issues if you're owed lien is the route you need to start looking at...tune fir special report tomirrie


----------



## Pres_know_it_all (Jul 8, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> Serious financial issues if you're owed lien is the route you need to start looking at...tune fir special report tomirrie


 most contracts you sign with clients prevent this I think. Have never heard any friends succeed "trying" to place liens


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Contracts don’t me anything but method and tool used to screw others with. You can lien any property as Long as you follow your state and city guildlines. Lien waivers are illegal anyways, so thinking that signing such prevents liens from happening? Your gravely mistaken so are these companies. Recent class action law suits that come out of California have ruled everyone is a employee not a independent contractors as the methods that were used was also being used in several or if better in every state now. It’s only a matter of time when this industry implode on itself, when these order mills go away and all that are left are a few large nationals as they’ll have to decide how many field employees they want to have and at what cost. I see a lot of part time employees being created, where as they only work for 30 hours or less. There is now way all these companies will be able to employee everyone and have the coverage area they can claim they have.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Serious financial issues if you're owed lien is the route you need to start looking at...tune fir special report tomirrie
> ...


Its illegal & avoidable clause in your contract..
File a lien get your mon


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

https://youtu.be/cM41JxDQlNw


----------



## mtl46 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Cleanupman
any more updates on Safeguard? Is there anyone still doing work for them?
I did some work for them before but now they started cutting CY count in half or more, this started last week, never had this issue with them before.
I capped my account now and just need to get last paychecks of whatever will be left there, but curious what happened?? When you cut vendors invoice to below dump and gas fees there is no way they will have any vendors left by the end of the month.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> most contracts you sign with clients prevent this I think. Have never heard any friends succeed "trying" to place liens


Understand that they broke the contract for not paying you as outlined in the same contract. So lien away my friend......


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> most contracts you sign with clients prevent this I think. Have never heard any friends succeed "trying" to place liens


contracts with clients don't matter at the court house. You can still place liens on any property where you completed a job and money is due to you for your service. The only requirement down here is you have to place the lien within 90 days. The problem is you place a lien for a $3.00 inspection lol, the judge is going to give you 3 months behind bars men hahaha


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

mtl46 said:


> Hi Cleanupman
> any more updates on Safeguard? Is there anyone still doing work for them?
> I did some work for them before but now they started cutting CY count in half or more, this started last week, never had this issue with them before.
> I capped my account now and just need to get last paychecks of whatever will be left there, but curious what happened?? When you cut vendors invoice to below dump and gas fees there is no way they will have any vendors left by the end of the month.


For the most part unless numbers are agreed upon and you put it in writing...ie;
You submit numbers & negotiate the count & amount have a WO issued. It will be an uphill battle it becomes "you said they said" crap.
That I would like to hear from anyone the more the merrier as they say there are new attorneys visiting my website and will start writing again so there is more info in cyberland for them & prosecutors to work with ....

Another note in the lien issues raised. Every clause in the PPI contracts is illegal & "voidable" in court. Not talking out my neck but from experience.
Check my site & Paul's for info & here is a link

http://www.fortneylawgroup.com/faqs/Liens-limiting-lien-rights.html

You will also want to check local rules ....there is a reason they stroke you for 90 to 120 days with the BS emails phone tag game etc....
If you are not paid on day 31 and your contract says net 30...they have violated contract you are legally in the right to take procedures to collect...

You can contact me @ [email protected] fir more info be happy to assist anyway I can


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> Pres_know_it_all said:
> 
> 
> > most contracts you sign with clients prevent this I think. Have never heard any friends succeed "trying" to place liens
> ...


Usually there is a fine per property what if you have 20....300 if these $3 inspections????
Your'e cheated you're cheated don't matter if it is $3 bucks or a million go get your money....
People actually go out for 3bucks??????


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> . . .Every clause in the PPI contracts is illegal & "voidable" in court. Not talking out my neck but from experience.
> Check my site & Paul's for info & here is a link
> 
> Liens - limiting lien rights



Cleanupman - Explain to me exactly how "every clause in the PPI contracts is illegal & "voidable" in court. 

This is from the article you linked to:


*"Is a no lien contract clause enforceable?*

_An owner in Ohio may have a contract provision providing that a contractor may not file a lien on a project. The enforceability of such a provision is questionable. However, *some Ohio courts have upheld such "no lien" provisions against contractors that sign them. * Seveco, Inc. v. C&G Investment Associates, 1977 LEXIS 7341 (Franklin Cty. 1977)._
_If a contractor agrees to a no lien provision, the contractor must put the same language in any contracts he enters into with lower tiered contractors or material suppliers._

*How should a contractor protect its lien rights in contracts and in waivers?*

_Make sure a lien waiver is contingent on payment, either partial or final. Only waive liens through the date of the invoice, not through the date of the payment._
_Look for no lien clauses in your contract, and in the contract with the owner, if that contract is incorporated by reference. *A no lien clause in the contract with the owner may be incorporated into a lower tier contract, if there is incorporation language in the lower tier contract. Such incorporation language is usually enforced*"_


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Every clause in the PPI contracts is illegal & "voidable" in court. Not talking out my neck but from experience.
> ...



I do everything on phones...could have swore "almost" was in front of that...however, the fact that you're [per the courts] an employee..I could probably make the case.....
.....Every clause in a contract with respect to the PPI is voidable because it demonstrates a form if control.....


----------



## Apsllc (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi cleanup man I was vendor for MCS and 10 months back they sent me a bid approval for a roof which I bid more than the approval amount they show and now are saying I must do it for the amount approved or they will seek action , just looking for some pointers or direction thanks


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

The only action I can see them seeking is finding another dumbass to do it for their price, and maybe threatening to drop you as a client.


----------

